# 'garage' storage



## sasquatch (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been looking at motorhomes with garages,some of them are as big as sheds or even garages. The more reasonably sized ones can take bicycles,scooters or motorbikes,even dogs!! 
Apart from these machines how do people arrange storage and what do they put in them,apart from the aformentioned vehicles. 
any ides on storage solutions or racking etc.


----------



## maingate (Nov 23, 2009)

Plenty of garage space can be a good thing or a bad thing.

The more space you have, the more you fill it with mostly non-essential items. My van can carry 750kg according to the book but in practice it can fall quite a bit short of that and be illegal. It has a tag axle and the rear end of the van is fine but if I was to store heavy kit at the front end in the lockers provided, I will easily exceed my front axle rating.

My last van was a lot smaller and I have tried not to carry much more in the big`un than I did in the small one. If you need to carry kit in containers, get the cheap ones from pound shops or Wilkinsons. If you have an overcab going spare, get the fold flat boxes for clothing or bedding. Do not carry heavy kit high up, keep it as low as possible.

The golden rule is that if it is not necessary then do not take it.Have a clear out once a year is a good tip too.


----------



## John H (Nov 23, 2009)

Our seven metre van has a garage with a fixed bed above it. We don't have a motorbike but we do have two pushbikes which we store in the garage. The rest of the space is taken up by stacking storage boxes of the type you can buy easily in Wilcos - we have six arranged three across and two high. I have built a frame down the middle of the garage (from side to side) just to the rear of the stacking boxes. I can then secure the pushbikes to this frame and still have room for a picnic table, four folding chairs and a stepladder which can be stacked upright and secured by straps to the rear wall. Hope all this makes sense - but don't overload - it is very tempting with all that space to fill it with disastrous effects (a friend discovered that his floor was becoming detached from the main body - and he has a very expensive Hymer!).


----------



## hake (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rule of thumb*

The more space you have the more crap you carry.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 23, 2009)

hake said:


> The more space you have the more crap you carry.



Hake - Thats it in a nutshell well put that man. End of story .

John (Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## guerdeval (Nov 23, 2009)

In the last van which carried over a tonne there was a kawasaki genny,(never used), 2 huge containers from B&Q containing winter clothes and coats,(never opened),big table umberella,(never put up), rechargeable drill,(never used),tool box full of spanners etc, (no idea how to use em),full safari room and floor covering,(used for 2 weeks), SPARE DINNER SET!!! (God knows why she wanted 2),are you beginning to get the picture here?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 23, 2009)

A few times a year I use my van for bike meets (push bikes). I can fit three in the cab quite easily. No need for a garage.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Nov 23, 2009)

I have about 4 tonne spare load carrying capacity - now that is a fair bit of Strongbow


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 23, 2009)

sasquatch said:


> I've been looking at motorhomes with garages,some of them are as big as sheds or even garages. The more reasonably sized ones can take bicycles,scooters or motorbikes,even dogs!!
> Apart from these machines how do people arrange storage and what do they put in them,apart from the aformentioned vehicles.
> any ides on storage solutions or racking etc.



Have a look at this site UKMotorhomes.net - MOTs for Motorhomes go down the page to MOT for Motorhomes.

It raises a few important points about motorhome storage and garages.  A few points are listed here.



> Motor caravans are subject to an annual Class 4 MOT test from 3 years old, however we heard that some larger motorhomes with garages were being classed at 'living vans' by MOT testing stations. This has potentialy serious implications, as you will see below.
> 
> All living vans are regarded as goods vehicles. This is because such vehicles are used primarily for living accommodation but are also able to carry goods which are not needed for the purpose of residence in the vehicle. Section 192 of the Road Traffic Act 1988 defines ‘goods’ as ‘goods or burden of any description’. As such, ‘goods’ is not a term restricted solely to items carried for gain or reward. It is our view, therefore, that bikes or cars carried in a designated area on a vehicle should be regarded as goods and that vehicles which have the capacity to carry such items within them have to be regarded as living vans and not motor caravans.
> 
> ...



This is the statement at the end of the page



> Well, in our view the statements contained in that letter indicate a shift in the application of the term 'Living Van' to motorhomes. It now seems that it is up to the motorhome owner to declare to the Testing Station whether their vehicle is used to carry goods. If a declaration is made that goods are not carried, then the vehicle will be accepted as a motorhome and be subject to a Class IV test every year from 3 years old.



You can read the full text on the http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/motorhome-mot.shtm site link at the top of the page.


----------



## John H (Nov 23, 2009)

Our van is 3.5 tonnes and has a garage. It is five years old and we have not had even a hint of a problem with the MOT. We know many others with similar vans and none of them have had problems either. If you are thinking of a van with a garage, don't be put off.


----------



## guerdeval (Nov 24, 2009)

On a point of VOSA testing motorhomes,I was compelled to have mine tested at a VOSA station because it was abroad when the old one expired and the rules dictated I needed a pre-arranged VOSA appointment at the nearest station to the port of entry, I recommend you avoid this at all costs,they try to wreck your truck not test it,they buggered up my ABS and nearly melted the brakes! stick to a normal private garage whenever possible manned by humans.


----------



## maingate (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I think that Mr Sasquatch (or Yeti or Bigfoot) should have enough info now. 

He has asked the same question on Outandaboutlive and Motorhome facts under those other 2 names and got lots of answers. 

Talk about belt and braces!


----------



## ajs (Nov 25, 2009)

maingate said:


> Well I think that Mr Sasquatch (or Yeti or Bigfoot) should have enough info now.
> 
> He has asked the same question on Outandaboutlive and Motorhome facts under those other 2 names and got lots of answers.
> 
> Talk about belt and braces!


 


... _you sadnastidlaimplate....gerralife_ .. how many forums you on then 

regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Nov 25, 2009)

Can`t remember offhand:

Lets see now,

Wildcamping
Not so wild camping
Quite tame camping
No risks camping
Sad camping
Happy camping
Straight camping 
and Gay camping

I think thats it?


----------



## thejoys (Nov 25, 2009)

my truck is 6.6ton 30ft long, garage used to be 12ft by 6ft x 7ft high, three motorbikes, genny, compressor, tyre changer, grinder, tool racks............. was plated at the VOSA site in worthing in sept, they don't seem interested in whats inside? just fix that exhaust bracket and straighten that headlight beam and I pass it!! 

reg as motorcaravan!!


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you maingate you must have been on that many forums to discover my nome de guerres!
You can never have enough information,it is called 'research' something I used to do for the RGS projects. The most valuable sources being the experience of other people. 
While people are willing to offer this very priceless information I am very grateful.
I have just ordered a new vehicle which has a smallish garage and perhaps I need reassuring as I 've just splashed out over £60k for it!!
It is very sad when people do their uttmost to steer a thread off topic with critcisms such as spelling etc. Which is why I post on other forums as sometimes the pratts responses are at a minimum!!
 I am sure there may be other members who may be thinking 'That's what I wanted to know' so perhaps I am asking the question on behalf of other members.
Is it an unwritten rule of this forum that I can't post on others? Even the paid for forums-I can afford it so why not.


----------



## maingate (Nov 25, 2009)

My dear Mr Sasquatch,

Can I say how pleased I am that you have taken this in the fashion it was intended.

I am however a little disturbed by your use of nicknames on the sites. I can feel a dark underlying problem here with the images you have in your mind. It would be most beneficial if I could give you a course of treatment, which would involve regression to your formative years to find the root of this. My treatments are not cheap but the changes will be tremendous. You will not be waiting for retirement but will have to be dragged out of the office on your 65th birthday kicking and screaming.
You will feel much more confident and will be irresistible to the ladies. 

BTW Make sure you get rid of the "waiting for retirement" remark as the website is open to anyone. If I was your boss and saw that, I would not be best pleased. 

Me, I am retired and can do and say what I like now. 

Best regards,

Dr. Maingate, VD and scar


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 25, 2009)

My nicknames are all the same.
Sasquatch is the first citizen's name for Bigfoot which is a cousin of the Himalayan Yeti.
My original name was Bigfoot given to me by my scouts many years ago.
I was then called Yeti by my colleagues when I was in Nepal some years ago.
Just in case I appear on another new site, I may use the name Almas which is the name of the Mongolian Yeti a name which I was given when I was in Ulaan Batuur this year.
BTW I am as big as a Bigfoot!!! And I don't officially retire for another 6 years,but I wish it was sooner.
My boss or bosses (I am in local Government) have'nt got the imagination or foresight to go on one of these sites,unless of course it is PC Golf!!!
When I so retire my plan is not to just come in and suffer trite 'good old chap' remarks from people who have only been here for less than 5 years when I have been here for 30!!!
My alternative is to turn up wearing only a leather posing pouch and see how long it takes for anyone to notice.
Thank you for your kind offer for conselling,but anyone who sees a Phsyciatrist needs their head examining!!!
Also I am an authority on women,the women don't know but the authorities do!!!!
BACK ON TOPIC
I hope that when my 'garage' is fitted out I can post photos which may be of benefit to our fellow members


----------



## maingate (Nov 25, 2009)

Dear Sasquatch,

Your posting was very interesting and informative (and witty, unusual in Local Government). As a taxpayer I must implore you to stop these foreign jaunts if they are at taxpayers expense. otherwise details of your expenses may appear on the 6 O`clock News. 

There was one comment you made which disturbed me: 

Quote. By the way I am as big as a Bigfoot. Unquote.

In light of that statement, I shall not be bothering you again. 

ps; If you ever get angry, I can give you AJ`s address.


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 25, 2009)

Not at all 
I was originally a telecomms engineer qualified in electrical and mechanical engineering,did that for 11 years,but was always interested in the voluntary and community sector and helping my fellow man. I think the reason I am unusual in local governemnt is that ;1) I have a life, 2) I also have a sense of humour!
BTW I am not high enough up the tree to have freebie trips. All my jaunts have been at my own expense and been with either the Scouts or The Royal Geographical Society.
Don't worry about my size, although due deference is appreciated!!!


----------

